# Solace Premium Disc opinoins



## novemberhotel (Nov 25, 2015)

Has anyone ridden a Solace Premium Disc? What do you think of it? How does it compared to the Solace 20 or the Solace 15?


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I haven't ridden one, let alone seen one in the wild. That said, it is an intriguing bike, though I'm still not sold on discs for road for most people. Lest you call me a Luddite, I'm quite the technophile, and have discs on my three MTBs.

If you haven't seen one yet for sale, your chances may dwindle quickly. Being the top shelf model, they don't make many of those in the first place, so folks who want them snatch them up early. I was after the original Solace Premium a couple of years ago with rim brakes, and they sold out quickly.

Comparison wise, the frame should be darn near identical between the Prem, 20, and 15, though the Prem uses HMX carbon. As you're no doubt aware, the Prem also has super nice carbon wheels, plus Di2.

A friend has had Di2 for several years and still swears by it. I'd love to try it, but again, like road discs, I'm not sure it'd be worth _for me_.

Check the dealer locator and start making phone calls for availability. You might even try Scott customer service, as they can look to see what dealers booked them, and might still have one.

I had a great experience dealing with and purchasing from Salt Cycles in Salt Lake City, as they move quite a bit of Scott product.

Good hunting, though. If you find one and get to try it, let us all know, since over 100 folks have looked at this thread.


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

If i was in the market for a new bike I'd snatch one up quick. I have a 2014 Solace 10 that I absolutely love. I upgraded the handlebars and stem to 3T, and the wheels to a set of Syncros 32mm Carbon hoops. I think the 16' premium would be the only bike I would take in its place.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am picking up a 16 Solace Disc in a few days, Will post a pic probably and some brief thoughts.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice! Which model?

Regardless, it'll be a nice addition to your existing quiver...though if I had to cut one loose, for size, space, finances, and/or lack of use, I'd purge the Tarmac.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

The 20 Solace disc. Here is it 
Trying to dial in the fit, 1st day with it. 
I was thinking Roubaix, Defy, Synapse 

Defy- good- looks, best handling of the bunch, 
bad- felt way more of the road than an endurance bike should

Roubaix- good- CR-G seatpost, stable like a big boat, unique steering feel very high center of gravity to me
bad- not stiff up hills, maybe a bit boring at times

Synapse- good- best blend of sport and comfort
Bad- pricing, no sale on disc models

Solace-good- very very good stiffness in bottom bracket, above average hill climbing
Bad- not as good in handling as Synapse

In the end the hill climbing stiffness of the Solace won the shootout for me


----------

